# Skyfall (James Bond)



## a dreamy walker (Sep 1, 2012)

Any Bond fans here? 

I've just seen the latest official trailer and there is one thing I'm excited about:

The character of Q is back.


----------



## Endymion (Sep 2, 2012)

a dreamy walker said:


> I've just seen the latest official trailer and there is one thing I'm excited about:
> 
> The character of Q is back.



Is it  the only thing that made you exited? I think the trailer was amazing. Really looking forward for this movie (hope it will be better than the previous one). Whose your favorite Bond?


----------



## FireBird (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm only 20 so I didn't grow up with Bond. I don't have any attachments to the old movies. When I watched them they seemed very cheesy and cliched, but I guess that is just a sign of the times. My favorite Bond is probably Daniel Craig because of that. Casino Royale seemed to much more "real" than any of the other movies. I haven't seen them all so it's quite possible I missed the best one. The trailer is awesome and I really hope it's better than Quantum of Solace.


----------



## a dreamy walker (Sep 2, 2012)

Endymion said:


> Is it  the only thing that made you exited? I think the trailer was amazing. Really looking forward for this movie (hope it will be better than the previous one). Whose your favorite Bond?



I didn't mean that I had 'exited' the Bond franchise simply because of a lack of a Q type character - it's just 007 films have always had a tradition of gadgets, and the old Qs (John Cleese and the late, great Desmond Llewyn) used to have some cracking lines. 

But I look forward to any Bond film. In terms of my favourite Bond, I would rank Brosnan as my favourite, closely followed by Craig, Dalton, and Connery.


----------



## Endymion (Sep 2, 2012)

a dreamy walker said:


> In terms of my favourite Bond, I would rank Brosnan as my favourite, closely followed by Craig, Dalton, and Connery.



Brosnan was amazing. Best Bond ever.


----------



## CupofJoe (Sep 2, 2012)

I think every one loves the first Bond that they saw on the Big Screen... For me it's Prince Barin; I mean TimmyD
I am glad to see that Q is back...


----------



## Endymion (Sep 2, 2012)

CupofJoe said:


> I think every one loves the first Bond that they saw on the Big Screen... For me it's Prince Barin; I mean TimmyD
> I am glad to see that Q is back...



I guess I am the only one who can't care less about Q... M is the best.


----------



## Elder the Dwarf (Sep 2, 2012)

Brosnan is my favorite also.  And I'm fired up about the new movie.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Sep 4, 2012)

CupofJoe said:


> I think every one loves the first Bond that they saw on the Big Screen... For me it's Prince Barin; I mean TimmyD
> I am glad to see that Q is back...



The first Bond I was really aware of was Roger Moore. When they announced Timothy Dalton, I said, "No, you fools! Pierce Brosnan!" I was very glad to be vindicated a few years later 

Brosnan is, to me, the most effortlessly Bondian Bond; but I'm also really enjoying Daniel Craig's turn. I'm really looking forward to _Skyfall_. Bond actually having a character arc, rather than just being an action hero with panache, is exactly what Bond has needed for a long time. _The World is Not Enough_ is one of my favorites (well, all the parts not featuring Denise Richards), mainly because Bond is clearly struggling with his feelings for Elektra. _Casino Royale_ as well, because it shows Bond–while still being super-cool–not only trying to figure out who he is, but also _working really hard_ at being super-cool.


----------



## Endymion (Oct 16, 2012)

ADELE - Skyfall - YouTube

Simply amazing.


----------



## Jess A (Oct 16, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing this film.


----------



## Sparkie (Nov 9, 2012)

A lot of reviews are coming in now, mostly saying this is the best bond movie in a looooooong time.  I may have to see this at the theater.


----------



## Anders Ã„mting (Nov 9, 2012)

Never really been a Bond fan, strictly speaking, but I might go see Skyfall. Heard it's supposed to be really good.



Benjamin Clayborne said:


> The first Bond I was really aware of was Roger Moore. When they announced Timothy Dalton, I said, "No, you fools! Pierce Brosnan!" I was very glad to be vindicated a few years later
> 
> Brosnan is, to me, the most effortlessly Bondian Bond;



I remember seeing Brosnan and going: "Yeah, that looks like a Bond to me, pretty much."


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Nov 11, 2012)

Saw Skyfall on Friday (Cinerama Dome!). Quite a lot of fun. Had all the Bond elements, without dwelling too much on things or being showy. And a really great villain, to boot.


----------



## FatCat (Nov 12, 2012)

Saw it Friday as well. I was really looking forward to it, and as much as I liked it, I was disappointed. It seemed like the theme they were working on started and ended strong, but left the middle of the film entirely. Also, they blew up the classic Aston! For shame. I love all the bond films (except for the Brosnan ones, too recent for the insanity of the typical bond plot imo), the classics because the lunacy of them, and then the new spin they're doing with Craig legitimizes the saga. Still like Casino Royale the best, but Skyfall is definitely close. Adele nailed the song, which is one of the most important things! Can't beat Man with the Golden Gun though. French butler midgets and mirror-strewn death traps on a deserted island, flying cars, and one of the coolest stunts ever; how does it get any better?

Edit: Anyone else think the villain was a more deranged version of Gerald Butler in Law-abiding Citizen?


----------

